# Krag'jin [H] kleine Casual-Gilde Semper fie freut sich über neue Mitspieler



## Dark_Lady (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Die Horde-Gilde Semper fie auf Krag'Jin freut sich über neue Mitglieder.

Wir sind eine kleine Casual-Fungilde mit momentan ca. 90 Migliedern inkl Twinks.
Viele von uns sind über 30 und stehen im Berufsleben, auch mit Schichtdiensten, daher sind wir überwiegend am Wochenende und nach Feierabend online.
RL und Familie gehen bei uns immer vor, daher haben wir innerhalb der Gilde keine festen Pflichttermine - jeder kommt und spielt, wie und was er mag.

Wir bieten ein gutes Gildenklima mit freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Mitspielern, die WoW als Hobby betrachten und nicht als Hochleistungssport.
Wir spielen gerne gemütlich vor uns hin, ohne Druck oder Verpflichtungen, erarbeiten gerne Erfolge zusammen und haben einfach Spaß am Spiel.

Was wir nicht bieten, ist Teamspeak - das werden wir auch innerhalb der Gilde nicht anschaffen, da wir uns noch die Zeit nehmen, zu schreiben 

Und wir sind bisher noch keine Raidgilde. Einige Mitglieder gehen allerdings regelmäßig im LFR mit.

Unser Nahziel ist es, regelmäßig 5er-Gruppen für Instanzen bilden zu können.
Längerfristig würden wir aber auch gerne eine 10-er Raidgruppe an's laufen bekommen.

Ansonsten ist unser einziges Ziel, schlichtweg Spaß zu haben - und das in jedem Bereich des Spiels.

Wenn Euer Interesse geweckt ist und Ihr gerne bei uns reinschauen möchtet, dann meldet auch am besten im Spiel bei Elainie oder Elenriel - oder jedem anderen Member unserer Gilde, es kann jeder einladen.


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Februar 2014)

*hochschubs*


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. Juni 2014)

mal wieder rauf schubs...


----------



## VarCantKolt (22. Juni 2014)

Ohne Teamspeak kommt Ihr auf Dauer nicht aus.
Grüße


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Juni 2014)

oh, ohne Teamspeak kommen wir seit 4 Jahren super aus...
Wir nehmen uns die zeit, zu schreiben...


----------



## Dark_Lady (2. Februar 2015)

*mal wieder hoch schubs...*


----------

